# Dimidiochromis compressiceps tankmates



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

I have some young Dimidiochromis compressiceps and two Red Bay Snooks and I am wondering if they could share a tank together as tankmates ,I realise they are for different areas if the world so I wanted to ask before I thought of trying to get them together ,if not couod someone suggets possible tank mates I can try to look for :-?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know about Snooks, but other tankmates in the Hap or Peacock family will make good tankmates for the Comps. Keep in mind that they are also known as Malawi "eye biters" and can damage other fish's eyes. What size tank are they in?


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

The red snooks are very similar but come from Mexico South American Cichlid and the males can get 18 " I have them in a 15 gal I just got them today there in a hospital tank but i plan to put them in a 55 gal or 75 gal tank 
Thanks for your post Judy


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO, any fish that gets 18" needs at least an 8ft tank.

The D. Comps at least a 75 gallon.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

maybe I have females they only get 12 " I hope I can raise them up to watch them as they grow there only 4 inches long and thank goodness I only have two.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have some d comps in my mixed african tank and the only time i ever have an issue is when breeding, other than that they are fine. as far as the "eye biter" nickname i personally believe its a myth. in my own experience as well as a few friends that have kept them we have never had any issues with "eye biting". i also did some research when i first got them, and found that the general concensus was that the nick name was a myth. this is my opinion from my experience. other opinions are dif. unfortunately i cannot remember where the arcticle was printed that i referred to as my research.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

Am glad to hear some encouraging words ,do they get in trouble from your fish or cause the problems ? I really like mine they are really nice fish and i have the snooks they are really neat alos .I also have Ngara Peacocks and O Lithogates I am pretty new to the African Cichlids still trying to learn the types ,do you think the one I mentioned will cross breed ?


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

what are the sizes of your d comps ?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

my male is 7-8" and female is about 5". no trouble except when breeding. as far as crossbreeding with what u have, i'm not sure. keep in mind that my tank is an 8' 240 gal tank with about 35 fish in it.


----------



## judymayes (Jun 28, 2013)

thank you for talking with me .


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no prob. good luck and happy fishkeeping


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You could keep the Ngara, Lithobates, and D. comps in a 75. 1m, 4-5 females each.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

sumthinfishy said:


> as far as the "eye biter" nickname i personally believe its a myth. in my own experience as well as a few friends that have kept them we have never had any issues with "eye biting". i also did some research when i first got them, and found that the general concensus was that the nick name was a myth. this is my opinion from my experience.


I agree. I have never witnessed the eye-biting but they can be aggressive.

Unfortunately, a 75 gal. is small for the compressiceps and snooks, both will have to be removed once they reach 8". The Ngara and Lithobates could work (as far as no cross-breeding) but they can be a timid fish. If you notice strong aggression towards the two breeding groups, you could replace one with a jake-type peacock such as the jacobfreibergi "Eureka" or a Lemon Jake and the other with a Placidochromis electra or Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef).


----------

